
Ask HN: Going full stack with JavaScript, any regrets? - stephen82
Those of you who have been early adopters of Node.js, what are the cons and pros you have identified over a period of time?<p>Have you witnessed any negative impact on your development performance or have your coding skills improved as a whole?<p>I&#x27;m looking forward to hear your stories.<p>Cheers.
======
OtterCoder
I would agree with Xenopticon, as a solo operator, it's been a huge boon.
However, I have noticed a bit of a split in the way I code.

The problem is that I tend to write two kinds of JS. On the server I write ES7
and use currying, iteration, and promises as the main paradigm, while on the
client side code I tend to write more compatible, imperative, event oriented
code.

It's a bit of a bizarre split, and it does impact my productivity. Perhaps I
would be better off using Babel, but I tend to avoid adding steps to my
toolchain, since I'm the only one who will maintain it.

~~~
stephen82
I have noticed the same thing, even as a "newbie" around Node.js.

It's true that with the use of a transpiler you fix things in a way.

Thank you both for your feedback folks.

------
xenopticon
I went full JS three years ago from a Java/Spring background and never looked
back.

As a solo developer I noticed a huge increase in productivity and the time it
took to ship code to production. My use case is a SaaS application with ~50
users.

Coding skills did improve but I think that's just a natural progression for
everyone and wouldn't attribute it to a specific language.

Pros: very open community, lots of learning resources, no enforced standards.

Cons: it's easy to get things wrong, keeping up with new libraries is
intimidating.

Tip: start small, create a twitter bot or something, use ES7

